# Instruments and Equipment > Builders and Repair >  Peg head poster

## Tim W

I'm going to try and post a photo I took years and years ago of a poster that I would like to know if it is still available anywhere. I don't know where it came from or who produced it. Any ideas?

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## j. condino

June 1974 issue of Pickin' magazine had that poster as an insert. I believe  Roger Siminoff still has the original and the printing rights to it; I've been trying to get him to make a reprint for years. There is a squeeky clean original on the shop wall at my place.

j.
www.condino.com

----------


## AlanN

Yep, also have the original framed in the music room. Nice piece of magazine memorabilia.

----------


## Dale Ludewig

I had that one but lost it over time.  I still do have one that isn't squeeky clean of carved heels.  Same vintage.  Maybe we can gang up on Roger in full begging mode........

----------


## jim simpson

I was given one that had been rolled up. I applied it to an adhesive foam board and it helped flatten it but the little wrinkle creases still show. I should have taken it to a poster/frame shop as they most likely could have done it right. Mine is also faded like the first post. I suppose I could scan sections of it and touch up/photo shop it. I guess a good digital photo could also achieve this.

----------


## Daive

I have a black & white copy of this hanging in my shop many years old if you look at the peghead second row from top fourth from left you can see an image of Richard Nixon? I believe this is the rare Chubby Dragon model?  
Dave.

----------


## Mike Black

Wish I still had a copy of the fingerboard inlay one too.

----------


## Jim Garber

I have both of those but can;t quite remember where I put them. I stupidly also prob rolled mine up for storage. Very cool even way back then.

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Now that I'm at my shop, I realize (duh) that I have the fingerboard one also.  on the office wall.  Thinking maybe I should try to clean them up and go get them laminated before it's too late.

----------


## Fretbear

Funny that it doesn't show the classic single-flowerpot and old-style "The Gibson" Loar-style peghead.

----------


## Dobe

I've had the fingerboards in my shop forever, didn't know there was a headstock one !
Heels too ? !  Roger PLEEASE !
There's a used Heels poster on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/THE-Artistry-C.../dp/B0064QVM3I

----------


## Dobe

Whoops

----------


## j. condino

I'll part with mine; 'no emotional attachment to the '70s Guild headstock in the lower left corner.... :Wink: 

j.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Roger Siminoff's team has informed us a reprint is under way. When pre-order information is available they'll send it to us for sharing. More info about in on the Cafe home page.

----------

Andy Morton, 

Bigtuna, 

Bluejay, 

Dale Ludewig, 

JEStanek, 

mandomedic, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Mike Black, 

SanzoneGuitar&Mandolin, 

Sola, 

Timbofood

----------


## Tommcgtx

> June 1974 issue of Pickin' magazine....
> www.condino.com


That's as old as I am! I was 4 months old!

----------


## Jim Garber

They have a copy of that in one of the bathrooms at Mandolin Brothers.

----------


## Timbofood

I love the "in the bathroom" at Mandolin Bros. Is it over the urinal for your viewing pleasure?
I remember all of those, the fingerboard one was pretty cool too.
Anybody remember the GHS ad with the three folks picking around the pot bellied stove?

----------


## Rush Burkhardt

:Popcorn: 

Necks-and-headstocks! Definitely part of the ambiance although a bit stuck in the corner!

----------


## Larry Simonson

_<post removed>

From the posting guidelines:

- Refrain from using the forum as a point of selling items to others or for the purpose of discussing or linking to items you are selling. Please limit selling activities to the Classifieds section of this web site or other external locations._

----------


## Folkmusician.com

> Roger Siminoff's team has informed us a reprint is under way. When pre-order information is available they'll send it to us for sharing. More info about in on the Cafe home page.


We were just looking for some appropriate wall art for the shop.  I can't wait!
There are some bare walls that need something.

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Well, now that the camel's nose is under the tent, can Roger be persuaded to maybe do a reprint of the other two- fingerboards and carved heels?  Particularly the fingerboards.  This is great.  Thanks to Roger!

----------

mandomedic

----------


## William Smith

I've got an original framed peg heads one in my living room! "Now do I have a Kool wife or what!"

----------


## AlanN

The one image that always stood out (as in 'out of place') was lower left Guild. As though it was lifted from a magazine and stuck in there. And for those that have it, what is the instrument in top row, 3rd from right?

----------


## Jim Garber

Possibly this one or at least one from that era? Custom Gibson F5, #326152, 1965

----------


## AlanN

Thanks, Jim. Another one which appears oop.

----------


## Jim Garber

It is great that they will reprint the old Pickin poster. I wonder if it is also time to make a new modern version of this poster with some modern makers included. Lots of candidates on this *current thread*.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Poster is now available for pre-order. 

Information: 
http://parts.siminoff.net/pickin-mag...rint-2400.aspx
https://www.facebook.com/siminoffman...24326410942797

----------


## Folkmusician.com

order placed.   :Smile:

----------

